#ubuntu-eg 2010-12-09
<kara> hi
<seiflotfy> hey guys
<seiflotfy> i am in egypt
<seiflotfy> and want ot meed the loco team
#ubuntu-eg 2010-12-12
<areda> hi
<me2resh> hi
<the-nightphoenix> ok
#ubuntu-eg 2011-12-05
<Nour> Hello.
<ashams> Nour, Hi
<Nour> did you guys receive my email ?
<Nour> about Telecomix Egypt.
<ashams> mmmm, let me check
<ashams> Telecomix Egypt 2 ?
<Nour> yeah and the one before it.
<ashams> Can you add it to the Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/Meetings/Agendas/2011-12-09
<Nour> sure.
<ashams> Thanks :)
<Nour> i can't edit it.
<Nour> yeah i have sent you a notification
<Nour> of the edit.
<ashams> no problem I'll do it
<ashams> May put your name next to it
<ashams> ?
<Nour> ok
<ashams> Nour,  it was already there, Thank you :)
<Nour> no problem.
<Nour> looks like it someone else accepted it before you.
<ashams> the wiki is open
<ashams> anyone can edit
<ashams> without waiting confirmation
<ashams> That Notification was, because ppl subscribed to that page
<Nour> actually, it didn't edit, it printed that a notification was sent to like...5 people.
<Nour> ah, ok
<ashams> Nour, have you created a wiki page for yourself, so far? :D
<Nour> nope, not yet.
<Nour> i'm brand new in the loco
<ashams> you want it to be named as Nour Haridy?
<ashams> go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NourHaridy and make your own :)
<Nour> already made an initially little one.
<ashams> coooooool :)
<ashams> 14 yrs old ?
<Nour> yeah.
<Nour> g2g now, later.
<ashams> k
<ashams> peace :)
<Nour> gonna come back today after an hour or two.
<Menopia> ashams: hi
<Menopia> ashams: r u here?
<ashams> Menopia, Sorry wasn't here!
<Menopia> hi seif
<seif> hi Menopia
<Menopia> ashams: told me that I can join zeitgeist bug triaging
<Menopia> seif:
<seif> yeah
<seif> ok let me explain better
<seif> bug managment
<Menopia> ok
<Menopia> seif:
<Menopia> r u still here?
<seif> kinda
<seif> hacking on epiphany
<ashams> seif, seriously what is the need of epiphany at all?
<ashams> ok he's dead :P
<seif> ashams, it is going through a big change
<seif> read my blog
<ashams> ok
<seif> its going ot be more integrated into gnome
<seif> making all of gnome look like a product
<ashams> ah, good for them
<ashams> no body was using it before
<seif> i mean the desktop environment
<ashams> ah, I got it :)
<seif> i mean android is linux why dont they use google chrome
<seif> why do they have a custom UI
<seif> same goes for ios
<seif> we are building a custom UI for gnome
<ashams> I think epiphany is not used much coz it doesn't have many features like other browsers
<ashams> the problem wasn't in the ui
<ashams> actually some ppl use it for the light ui
<seif> ashams, yep
<seif> u got it
<seif> for porn i use chrome
<seif> but for normal stuff i use epiphany
<seif> and this is the beauty of open source
<ashams> yeah, it's the best :)
<seif> u have a variaty
<seif> u can pick what you want etc
<ashams> Sure :-)
<ashams> and it's all free
<ashams> :)
#ubuntu-eg 2011-12-06
 * ashams tickles seif :P
<thelinuxer> ashams: r u coming next Friday ?
<ashams> thelinuxer, almost yes :)
<ashams> thelinuxer, almost started a mumble server
<thelinuxer> try please
<thelinuxer> we need to test it with seif
<ashams> ok buddy
<thelinuxer> 3ashan neshoof eih el nezam
<ashams> I can't open a port in my machine
<thelinuxer> ya3ny eih  open a port ?
<ashams> for communication between server and other clients
<ashams> one sec
<thelinuxer> mesh fahem asdy
<thelinuxer> opening a port is simply by running the server
<thelinuxer> do u have a firewall ?
<ashams> noooooooo
<ashams> I run the server but it doesn't connect
<ashams> says, server refused connection
<thelinuxer> so it's configuration related
<ashams> I installed mumbel-server
<ashams> then
<ashams> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mumble-server
<ashams> it confiures pretty easy, but my client can't establish connection
<thelinuxer> http://mumble.sourceforge.net/FAQ/English#Server_connection_failed:_Connection_refused.
<ashams> yep, it's confgi-related
<ashams> confi*
<ashams> shit
<ashams> config*
<thelinuxer> lol
<thelinuxer> mashy ya 3am ana fehemt
<ashams> :D
<thelinuxer> try connecting with 127.0.0.1 instead of using the external ip
<ashams> one good point :D
<ashams> one sec
<thelinuxer> ok
<ashams> thelinuxer, [2:35 PM] Server connection failed: Connection refused.
<ashams> not sure if the server started
<thelinuxer> el default port eih howa ?
<ashams> don't know how to start it :)
<thelinuxer> ashams: 64738
<thelinuxer> wait i am checking something
<ashams> ok
<thelinuxer> ashams: edit this file /etc/default/mumble-server
<thelinuxer> set MURMUR_DAEMON_START to 1
<thelinuxer> then sudo /etc/init.d/mumble-server start
<thelinuxer> started on my machine
<thelinuxer> i will try to connect with a client
<ashams> thelinuxer, ok I'll try
<ashams> give me your external ip: http://whatismyipaddress.com/
<thelinuxer> started and connected
<thelinuxer> i can't do port forwarding
<thelinuxer> i am at work now
<ashams> ok :D
<thelinuxer> wait
<thelinuxer> i might be able to do that
<thelinuxer> no i can't
<ashams> np
<thelinuxer> u at home ?
<ashams> yes
<ashams> it keeping fail
<thelinuxer> tayeb port forward 3andak
<thelinuxer> did u set MURMUR_DAEMON_START to 1 ?
<ashams> yes
<thelinuxer> failing how ? any errors ?
<ashams> [2:43 PM] Server connection failed: Connection refused.
<ashams> :S
<thelinuxer>  were u able to start it ?
<thelinuxer> sudo /etc/init.d/mumble-server start
<ashams> it gave no errors while starting
<ashams> yep, no errors
<thelinuxer> cool
<ashams> I can't port forward
<thelinuxer> then it started
<thelinuxer> try from the browser 127.0.0.1:64738
<thelinuxer> and see if it gives u anything
<thelinuxer> if it gave u a white page eshta
<ashams> ok. one sec
<thelinuxer> law 3allak not found yeb2a feeh moshkela
<ashams> fi moskela
<ashams> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 127.0.0.1:64738
<thelinuxer> check the logs
<thelinuxer> /var/log/mumble-server/mumble-server.log
<thelinuxer>  sudo tail -f /var/log/mumble-server/mumble-server.log -s 1
<thelinuxer> on one terminal
<thelinuxer> and try starting it in another and see the log output
<thelinuxer> then try connecting with the client and see the ouput in the logs
<ashams> flooding /!\
<ashams> <W>2011-12-06 14:34:04.646 SSL: Adding recommended CA UTN-USERFirst-Client Authentication and Email
<ashams> <C>2011-12-06 14:34:04.648 Successfully switched to uid 116
<ashams> <W>2011-12-06 14:34:05.102 ServerDB: Openend SQLite database /var/lib/mumble-server/mumble-server.sqlite
<ashams> <W>2011-12-06 14:34:05.518 Resource limits were 0 0
<ashams> <W>2011-12-06 14:34:05.533 Successfully dropped capabilities
<ashams> <W>2011-12-06 14:34:06.047 DBus registration succeeded
<ashams> <W>2011-12-06 14:34:06.754 MurmurIce: Endpoint "tcp -h 127.0.0.1 -p 6502" running
<ashams> <W>2011-12-06 14:34:10.150 Murmur 1.2.3 (1.2.3-1~ppa1~lucid1) running on X11: Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS: Booting servers
<ashams> <W>2011-12-06 14:34:10.841 1 => Server: TCP Listen on 0.0.0.0:80 failed: The address is protected
<ashams> <W>2011-12-06 14:34:11.861 1 => Stopped
<thelinuxer> pastebin !!!
<ashams> one sec
<thelinuxer> do u have an apache server running on port 80 ?
<ashams> no
<ashams> http://pastebin.com/0zdARpud
<seif> hey guys
<seif> sup
<ashams> Hi
<thelinuxer> tayeb please dpkg-reconfigure mumble-server we ma3a ba3d keda men el awel
<thelinuxer> hi seif
<seif> guys
<seif> just use g+
<thelinuxer> and where is the fun in "just using g+" ?
<thelinuxer> use*
<ashams> reconfigured!
<ashams> will restart
<ashams> one sec
<ashams> thelinuxer, ping
<thelinuxer> ashams: pong
<ashams> seif, we might not have enough bandwidth for g+
<thelinuxer> ashams: so what happened ?
<ashams> no f*** exactly the same
<ashams> :(
<ashams> the problem is here
<ashams> thelinuxer, new log http://pastebin.com/DntudKdr
<ashams> no errors this time
<thelinuxer> ashams: keda it works ya me3alem
<ashams> yes, but it fails to connect
<thelinuxer> try connecting from mumble client ba2a
<ashams> k
<thelinuxer> momken el port mo7'talef
<thelinuxer> ashams: don't forget .. use the 127.0.0.1
<thelinuxer> not even ur internal network one
<ashams> can't browse to 127.0.0.1:64738
<thelinuxer> bos from the logs it is already started
<thelinuxer> please try with mumble client now
<ashams> thelinuxer, :P [3:09 PM] Server connection failed: Connection refused.
<ashams> haha
<ashams> it's hellish
<seif> wow
<thelinuxer> pretty strange el sara7a
<ashams> yes
<thelinuxer> seif: what ?
<ashams> I'll check if I have any firewall
<thelinuxer> ashams: gtg catch u later
<ashams> thelinuxer, ok, peace :D
#ubuntu-eg 2011-12-08
<Menopia> Yoda`: salamo alekom
<Menopia> :)
#ubuntu-eg 2011-12-09
<seif> hey guys
<seif> thelinuxer, is the connection that bad
<thelinuxer> yep, it's too crowded man
<saad_> anyone knows when the next LTS will be released??
<Menopia> saad_: hi
<saad_> hey Menopia
<saad_> how is it going budd
<Menopia> tmam el7
<Menopia> eh a5er el a5bar
<Menopia> kan fe el nahrda event s7?
<Menopia> bta3 alex
<saad_> I am home
<saad_> always home :S
<Menopia> mash4ol fe eh?
<saad_> CAT :S
<saad_> w CATernel.
<saad_> ph33r
<saad_> Neo31: is here
<Neo31> hi, sorry I'm currently very busy
<saad_> LAWL!
<Menopia> saad_: ma3lesh KDE crashed :(
 * saad_ hates GUIS :(
#ubuntu-eg 2011-12-10
<ashams> seif, pinnnnnnnng
<ashams> seif, we didn't discuss alot yesterday
<ashams> just introducing the council idea to everybody
<ashams> discussion and everything else will happen on the ml
<ashams> so u didn't miss a lot
<seif> ashams, ok cool thanks for the update
<ashams> np
<seif> ashams, come to #zeitgeist and contact m4n1sh
<seif> he can mentor you
<seif> :)
<ashams> seif, ok buddy
#ubuntu-eg 2012-12-05
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, عايز اشيل اوببتو وانزل فيدورا اعمل ايه :D
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: ليه كده بس :) ؟
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, اهو كده بقي :D
<thelinuxer> طب بسيطة إن شاء الله. إنت عندك عندك الهوم فى partition تانى و لا نفس الببارتيشين بتات ال root ?
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, مش طولان برضه ؟
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, ايه لسه ماعرفتنيش :D
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: أيوة بس معلش معايا تليفون
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, اوكي :)
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: معلش مش واخد بالى :D
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, عربي ياعم
<thelinuxer> lool
<thelinuxer> Araby :D
<egyDev|work> :D
<egyDev|work> بالظبط كدا
<thelinuxer> lesa shayef el info
<thelinuxer> estana lama a7'alas el telephone
<egyDev|work> ok
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: back
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, wb :)
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: thanks
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: betesta3many ya haram!
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, :D
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, عيب عليك ياكبير
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: lol
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, ايه مطبق ولا صاحي بدري ونشيط بقي وكده :D
<thelinuxer> badry we nasheet :D
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: badry we nasheet
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, :D
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, انت رايق
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: awi awi ya 7'al
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, يابختك , خاف مني بقي بدل ما احقد عليك :D
<thelinuxer> egyDev|work: ya 3am enta betsada2 :D
<egyDev|work> thelinuxer, اه علي طوووووووول
<coalwater> hey seiflotfy
<coalwater> seiflotfy: ping
<seiflotfy> coalwater: yo
<coalwater> seiflotfy: i need to ask a small question if u have time
<coalwater> seiflotfy: anyway, i have a debian wheezy, and i installed gnome-shell and zeitgeist but the gnome-shell extentions that use it don't work, after looking a bit around i found that a package called zeitgeist-datahub fails cause it can't connect to some bus thingie, any idea what i should do ?
<seiflotfy> coalwater: hmmmm
<seiflotfy> run "zeitgeist-daemon --replace --log-level=debug" in a terminal
<coalwater> ok its running, some warning for missing images but i guess that's ok
<coalwater> keep in mind the daemon it self is ok i think cause the jornal viewer has some activities already logged
<seiflotfy> coalwater: is the datahub running now
<seiflotfy> it should
<seiflotfy> zeitgeist-daemon spawns the datahub too
<coalwater> o i see, so why would the extentions like gnome-shell jump-lists not work
<coalwater> seiflotfy: i thought the reason was a missing or misconfigured zeitgeist package, how can i debug gnome-shell extentions?
<coalwater> hm, it says "requiring "GnomeDesktop"
<seiflotfy> i can look into this in a bit
<seiflotfy> right now i am in the middle of hacking something up
<seiflotfy> btw coalwater do you hack
<seiflotfy> ?
<coalwater> not really, but im a developer, but i need a lil training in first lol
<coalwater> i fixed it btw
<coalwater> installed a package by after doing apt-cache search
<coalwater> found a post about the tool called looking glass "lg"
<coalwater> seiflotfy: how can i help
<seiflotfy> coalwater: just a general question
<seiflotfy> are you egyptians?
<coalwater> yea i am
<seiflotfy> so i am looking for someone to mentor to become an upstream gnome developer
<seiflotfy> :D
<coalwater> u want to mentor someone?
<coalwater> i dont do vala lol
<coalwater> i was going to help u on zeitgeist before, and i spoke to u, but then u told me ur switching to vala
<coalwater> i was learning python back then
<coalwater> seiflotfy: u want someone who knows vala right ?
<seiflotfy> or python
<coalwater> really? lol
<seiflotfy> yeah but its not zeitgeist
<seiflotfy> its gnome stuff
<coalwater> ok cool, but im really really beginner with desktop stuff
<coalwater> i know a bit python and im willing to go back studying agian lol
<coalwater> im ok with launchpad and bazaar
<coalwater> fixed few bugs for a program called "lernid"
<seiflotfy> coalwater: yeah forget bzr
<seiflotfy> we work on github
<seiflotfy> and git
<seiflotfy> :P
<coalwater> ok np, i know git pretty well
<seiflotfy> sweeeeet
<seiflotfy> ok brb
<coalwater> ok
<coalwater> also my friend at work might help too
<coalwater> ps: you need to mention in ur extentions that "gir1.2-gnomedesktop-3.0" is a dependency
<coalwater> seiflotfy: well when ur back tell me the details
#ubuntu-eg 2014-12-02
<sing> Hi, I have a problem
#ubuntu-eg 2015-12-03
<lunatic-> anybody here?
#ubuntu-eg 2016-12-05
<EgyParadox> join #ubuntu
